# Tanganyikan water changes



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

just curious how much water all of you change and why.
I have heard many times that tangs don't like large water changes. I have found that not to be the case. I weekly change 40%+, replacing it with water of same parameters and temp.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I change about 100 gallons in each of my 120g Tropheus tanks once a week, and a 50% w/c in my 210g Tang (cyps, featherfins etc) tank once a week.

Tropheus tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It really depends on the species. Some species aren't particularly tolerant of big water changes, some are. It also depends on your water out of your tap.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I heard the same thing and found it not to be true...except for cyp fry.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Fogelhund said:


> It really depends on the species. Some species aren't particularly tolerant of big water changes, some are. It also depends on your water out of your tap.


Why do you say that. What species. Provided that the water is the same would it make a difference. Not trying to be an a$$ just trying to hear different opinions. Sometimes a light bulb goes on when people tell me something I hadn't thought of


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've always had an issue with Wild Altolamprologus and big water changes.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I do 50% weekly WC for all of my 3 Tang tanks: multies + julies + calvus, N. brichardi, and gold occie + petricola. Multies and brichardis have been breeding with this WC schedule. All of them are tank raised if that matters.


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

I've kept many different types of tangs, all tank raised, and I've always done 50% water changes at least once a week. Personally I find my Tangs do a lot better with large water changes. My water is really not that close to my tank parameters and I don't have issues. I've haven't lost a fish following a water change in probably 10 years.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> I heard the same thing and found it not to be true...except for cyp fry.


Missed this... yes Cyp fry as well, Altolamprologus fry. My Syno lucinpinnis (petricola) hate water changes. My multipunctatus don't care.


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

My cyp fry dont seem to ind water changes, though admittedly I only change about 25% at a time on that tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

OK to be fair I don't have wild calvus. And never had calvus fry but I'd expect problems. My lucipinnis, petricola, polli and multipunctatus don't care.

Also I have a well with the exact same pH as my tanks so I don't have to treat the water.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

It's strange to run across this thread right now. I'm looking at my comp fry lying on the bottom of the tank breathing hard because I changed 10 gallons of water in their 55 gallon tank, but this time I added the 1 tsp of baking soda by mixing it in a small pan and just allowing the tap water from the sink to overflow it into the tank and added prime right before of course. Now I have comp fry all stressed out. The only thing that works is to premix each 5 gallon bucket and let it drain in slowly through and airline tube. The multis and the mollys haven't missed a beat, in fact, they act like they are enjoying it.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I change ~50% of the water in my tropheus tank usually every 10 days or so. The only things I add to my tank water are epsom salt and NovAqua. My parameters out of the tap are pretty consistent, so I've never noticed an adverse reaction. My tropheus love new water, it seems to instigate spawning. I'm only keeping Trophs now, but in the past I've kept Frontosa, many different Lamps, Neolamps, and Julies with the same results and observations.

Though all my fish have been tank raised, never had wild fish to my knowledge.


----------



## speakerman3 (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm curious as to how much epsom salt you use. I have always used rock salt and have added a little epsom salt in the past, but I never had any strong indication that it was doing much--like fish courting more than usual. I have also read that iodide--as with the iodized salt that used to be warned against--is beneficial to Rift lake cichlids but I didn't want to risk it without anything more than anecdotal evidence that "a pinch per gallon is beneficial."


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I add a cup per water change. More as a preventative for bloat with the Tropheus than anything else.


----------



## speakerman3 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks, I will keep that in mind when I change water tomorrow.


----------



## speakerman3 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks. I will be adding a little to check it out.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks all for the input. It seems clear that issues are primarily with wild caught. I never had a problem with the f-1 cyps I was given but they where in the 1/2"- 3/4"range when I got them. They are now fully grown and breeding. I keep mostly F-1 of the fish I have. I keep a high ph, hardness, etc.. I add my salts, buffer into a 2 gallon bucket as it is filling up. I then add that bucket to the tank as the hose is refilling the tank. On my 20L tanks I mix my salts a few day before in a 2 litre container and add as they are refilling with the hose. 
I used to do 2 weekly water changes of about 20% for many years but it became arduous so I changed to this method about 2+ years ago.


----------

